# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  تفاوت VC++‎6 با VC++‎.net چیست ؟

## rostamkhani

بنده میخواستم اگه امکانش هست تفاوت vC++‎6 با vC++‎.net بدونم 
این سوالم به این علت برام پیش امد که دیدم برنامه های که با vC++‎6 نوشته شده اند
به راحتی در vC++‎.net کامپایل میشن
البته بنده اطلاعات کامل برنامه نویسی در این زبان ندارم و اگه یه vc کار وارد میتونست 
فواید برنامه نویسی در این زبان رو به بنده بگه و توجیح کنه خیلی دوست داشتم رو این زبان کار کنم و از قدرت آن که شنیدم استفاده کنم

----------


## amir_civil

سلام
از لحاظ mfc فقط یه سری کلاس جدید و امکانات جدید اظافه شده
ولی از نظر دات نت که کلا عوض شده و یه چیزی مثل سی شارپ هست

----------


## Nima_NF

سوال بسیار به موقعی مطرح کردید ، با توجه به اینکه می خواستم مقاله ای کلی در باره این گونه موارد بنویسم تا کلا دوستان هموطن را با تفاوت برنامه نویسی ++C/C با سایر زبان ها ، خصوصا با انواع .Net  آن ، آشنا کنم ، این موقعیت ایجاد شد تا این مقاله ارائه شود.

مقاله: برنامه نویسی  C/C++‎- Native یا managed ؟

موفق باشید

----------


## shahramshahram

می خوام بپرسم آیا .net یه چیزی مشابه java runtime environment هستش یا نه؟
که با ایجاد یه واسطه برنامه شما رو مستقل از پلتفرم میکنه؟

----------


## Nima_NF

> می خوام بپرسم آیا .net یه چیزی مشابه java runtime environment هستش یا نه؟
> که با ایجاد یه واسطه برنامه شما رو مستقل از پلتفرم میکنه؟


در ظاهر بله، ولی در واقعیت خیر. (البته CLR نه کتابخانه های دات نت)

CLR و #C استاندارد هستند و نیاز به خرید ندارد و روی هر پلتفرمی قابل پیاده سازی هستند، اما از آنجایی که وابسته به کتابخانه .Net هست و .Net هم برای مایکروسافت هست لذا عملا تا کنون جز پلتفرم های مایکروسافتی به صورت رسمی کسی از آن بهره نبرده است و برخلاف java نیازمند خرید لایسنس گرانقیمتی هست.

----------


## azaderobotic

من می خواستم بدانم آیا کسی شیراز یا بوشهر پیدا می شه که روی VC++‎.net خیلی خوب کار کرده باشه؟
و برنامه روبوتیک و یا شبیه سازی زمین فوتبال انجام داده باشه؟
و یا با دوربین وVC++‎.net برنامه روبوت های فوتبالیست رو نوشته باشه؟
دیگر استان ها هم لطفا کمک کنند.

----------

